# Ram Testicles Swollen



## danstermacs (May 15, 2013)

Hello All,

Can anyone help me with some advice please? My good Ram has developed distended and swollen testicles in the last few days - it seems to be at least uncomfortable if not painful for him as they hang much lower and look very heavy.

Simple online research suggests epididymitis and says there is no treatment or cure. Is this so? He is with a few other non-castrated rams, how shall i care for them given the situation? I am separating them all this morning. 

Any advice is much appreciated, thank you, 
Daniel Stermac-Stein...


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you sure they aren't just hanging lower because it's hot out?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Can you have the Vet to take a look? It is the best way to find out what is going on with your Ram.


----------

